# New Paph Aquisitions!!!



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Found out recently that someone was disposing of all his Paphs so I went there on Saturday and returned with 29 plants (divided some so in total there are 33 now). Here is a list and a photo of all the plants.......they were $10 each......yes $10 and some of the plants have leafspans over 18 inches. I will look up the grex names later but I just repotted them all and am really happy with the health of the plants.

The List:

(concolor x mastersianum) x Maudiae
Magic Oro 'Blonde'
Bilgay 'Highclere' - HCC/AOC
rothschildianum x delenatii
Orchilla 'Chiltern'
Small World x Winston Churchill
Sparsholt x World Exploit
(Fairbairn x Thunder Bay) x Kimberley Szabo
Amanda x Personality
phillipinense x rothschildianum
Iantha Stage
glaucophyllum x rothschildianum
sukhakulii 'Tigermoth' x wardii
Maudiae 'Los Osos' x Red Maude
Norito Hasegawa
Joyce Hasegawa
Lynleigh Koopowitz x 4
Magic Lantern x 4
Psyche x delenatii
British Bulldog x Peony
Amanda Hill
Shiela Hanes x Magic Mood
Norito Hasegawa 'Highclere' -HCC/AOC
Delrosi
armeniacum x sukhakulii
Future World x Small Word x 2


----------



## emydura (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazing buys. Some of those are certainly worth a lot more than $10. Well done.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! Great buys and great price!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, there are more where these have come from but I suspect they will get snapped up quickly.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, a lot of them are looking as if ready to spike !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey not a bad deal at all. Did they sell everything or just their Paphs?


----------



## Justin (Nov 22, 2010)

they all look very healthy and happy. congrats!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG!!! Ernie's yard sale moved to down under!
Darn good steal deals!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2010)

Score!


----------



## Paphs-in-Colo (Nov 22, 2010)

Whoa - what an awesome opportunity you found!
Got a greenhouse?


----------



## nikv (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you sure that the tag on the Paph Orchilla doesn't say "Chilton" for the clone name? If so, then it has an FCC/AOS. Great buys!


----------



## etex (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW- a great collection of slippers!! Congrats on the great buys!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, what a great collection and great buy!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 22, 2010)

A division of Paph Orchilla 'Chilton' goes for $100 or more around here, depending on size and condition. Great pick up!


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2010)

That's a great haul. Wow, you really lucked out! Congrats!



paphreek said:


> A division of Paph Orchilla 'Chilton' goes for $100 or more around here, depending on size and condition. Great pick up!



Wow, Ross, that's a steal of a price too! I've seen Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS offered for sale at $1,000.00!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 23, 2010)

Answering all the questions:

Yes it is Chilton, my mistake as the tag was dirty. The price must be awesome then.

I have a good sized green house with room for more plants.

Some of them should really flower next year, I wouldn't be surprised if the Iantha stage and the glauco x roth have leaf spans over 18 inches so they might be close. There are a number of plants that should flower really.


He sold all his Phrags, I didn't get there in time to buy them. They bought the lot also for a steal. There are other people buying the Paphs. He still has plenty left anyway.

He has decided to specialise more in Masdevallias and Sarcochilus hybrids.

I am really happy with them......88F today.....time to go and water again.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 23, 2010)

What an opportunity! I'm jealous!


----------



## kmarch (Nov 27, 2010)

Bolero said:


> He still has plenty left anyway.


Well not so many now after my visit today. :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2010)

good deal!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 27, 2010)

kmarch said:


> Well not so many now after my visit today. :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:



ok, tell us  !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2010)

paphreek said:


> A division of Paph Orchilla 'Chilton' goes for $100 or more around here, depending on size and condition. Great pick up!



I was given a single, beat up fan. It's coming back strong at the moment.


----------

